# Where is all the work?



## Mooman (Aug 6, 2012)

Do I have to move or what? Seems the Stone work has all dried up around here in Western Ma., most likely everywhere but I don't really have any way of knowing. How about the rest of you? Are you doing alright? Just curious.:blink:


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm on the computer at 3 in the afternoon myself today....


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

The market is probably narrowing down into the landscape construction outfits, more so with the architect component. Or not, just a guess.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I think in this economy it is very hard to specialize. I would starve if I only did glass or paint.


----------



## Thinkbrick (Dec 3, 2008)

There's a lot of work In Sioux Falls,South Dakota were booked for two years.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree with vinyl hanger. If all you do is natural stone, no brick, no block or fake stone it's tough. 3 years ago I was doing 50% natural stone. Lately the only natural stone I touch is in restoration. Stone is rarely a necessity (ridiculous i know) and it is high end. Makes for tough going in a tight economy


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe people are worried about the presidential election and are hoarding their money until they see who wins. :laughing:


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

im swamped! you need to go after the work you cant wait for it to come to you. I have a couple really nice jobs going and more that are ready to start.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Its not just masory its across the industry. With the exception of a fewthe - 8/10 contractors I talked to said things just dried up. Big vacation month, heat, back to school 3 weeks


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I can tell you that there is plenty of work in DC. There are about 30 cranes in the sky right now and most of the buildings have stone that's being used to build the fancy fountains and extravagant lobbies. 

I was at a job site today where the GC was laying stone that was imported from Japan. And I realize that there is a shortage of workers here when I see nearly half of the license plates in the parking lot coming from out of state.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Things are steady, but I have had a slow spot this summer.

Almost all repairs or small jobs coming up though, and of course everyone is concerned about the bottom line.

I am trying to walk a line right now between definitely landing a job, and still making decent profit.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

This has been my busiest year in the past 5 years. I have no idea why. Almost all the work is for new people and its only one time jobs. Meaning these jobs are a repair or one insurance job. There is one guy that is super busy rehabbing homes for low income people. I am making good money for myself off them, but no where enough work here to think of hiring a crew.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> Things are steady, but I have had a slow spot this summer.
> 
> Almost all repairs or small jobs coming up though, and of course everyone is concerned about the bottom line.
> 
> I am trying to walk a line right now between definitely landing a job, and still making decent profit.


Thats the way it was for me for the past 5 years. And then boom, tons of work and no price checking. I know it will end soon, but hopeing that it will last till the end of the season. { Nov. 15th}


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

we're having a very good year, also. there isn't any commercial going on around here, but there's alot of residential work.


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

busy busy here....nice to be wanted..........


----------



## Mooman (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, its great to hear that some of you are in fact seeing plenty of work come your way. To address a couple of comments, I myself, do in fact specialize in stone, but am just as good at brick, block, concrete, chimneys, walls, patios, veneers, etc. You name it, I do it....well, except stamped concrete. I never tried that. But overall, I can and do do pretty much anything, and do it well. My ads state this info. My cards state this info. When I speak with people, I state this info. At my CSL continuing education classes this past weekend, I asked a bunch of the other contractors there how they were doing and 90% of them had little to no work either. So I guess it really must be this area. For years, it was as if there was no limit to how much people cared to spend and do. Now, nothing. I ran an ad in the local paper, advertising my services, I got 0 calls on work, but received about 8 calls from other masons looking to work for me! I was like, "did you not read my ad through?". I am looking for work, not looking to hire! WTF. Anyway, thanks for the responses. I appreciate your time.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Im in eastern ma, and my phone has slowed as well. Put your $$ behind a decent website and marketing.


----------



## Mooman (Aug 6, 2012)

Have had a website for 2 years now. Advertised for the first few months, but nothing happened, so I have not advertised since. Plus, now I have no money anyway. But thanks.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Mooman said:


> Have had a website for 2 years now. Advertised for the first few months, but nothing happened, so I have not advertised since. Plus, now I have no money anyway. But thanks.


That's the problem. Things take time to develop.

It took my site a good year to bring in any work.

Hope you can figure out something to get work done.


----------



## Mooman (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh I figured it out, I'm thinking of just going to work for someone else that has work.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Mooman said:


> Oh I figured it out, I'm thinking of just going to work for someone else that has work.


What do you think the reasons are that they have work and you don't?


----------



## Mooman (Aug 6, 2012)

That I am a single proprietor, and only do smaller jobs that I can handle. And they are a union firm that has lobbying power and something like 300 employees? I don't know.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Mooman said:


> That I am a single proprietor, and only do smaller jobs that I can handle. And they are a union firm that has lobbying power and something like 300 employees? I don't know.


:blink::blink::no::no:

How long have you been at it?
we all go through tough spots (rollercoaster ride)


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

We are busy but we've expanded what we do so we are getting a wider variety of calls.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Mooman said:


> Have had a website for 2 years now. Advertised for the first few months, but nothing happened, so I have not advertised since. Plus, now I have no money anyway. But thanks.


You would get more mileage from a wordpress website then the godaddy one. that site will struggle to rank, for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I've known lots of guys who have closed up shop in lean times and gone back to the union for a year or 2.


----------



## jamaicajoe (Aug 14, 2012)

*work*

things are slow here in west michigan
i have been in business 25 years doing mostly chimney repair
i work one week,then sit home the next



if you need chimney repair in Grand Rapids,Michigan,go to www.boonstramasonry.com


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

jamaicajoe said:


> things are slow here in west michigan
> i have been in business 25 years doing mostly chimney repair
> i work one week,then sit home the next
> 
> if you need chimney repair in Grand Rapids,Michigan,go to www.boonstramasonry.com


That is one very interesting website header.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

What helps to sell something makes all the difference. An example could be:

"Discount Water $X.XX" 
vs. 
"Discount Water $X.XX. It is a healthy choice. Enjoyed by many, on the go or just while relaxing. Always refreshing! Your preferred source for Discount Water."


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

Please notice when I posted today!
The help is starting to notice.

D.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Lately been getting a lot of stone...about 20% of my business right now..rest i make up on other types of masonry(block,brick,tile and faux) as well as stucco


----------



## TMDC (Jun 2, 2012)

I had to concentrate on marketing my company ever since the economy went down, but for the most part I stay busy because of all of the marketing work done.


----------

